# Delete my account...



## dirtysnowball (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes its true im requesting my account be deleted please!

Love the site, hate the goverment hacking... And more. Im done.


----------



## sunni (Nov 6, 2013)

sorry we dont delete accounts!


----------



## vapor85 (Nov 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> sorry we dont delete accounts!


Why not?????


----------



## sunni (Nov 6, 2013)

vapor85 said:


> Why not?????


we've never had we just dont do it. creates holes in the website


----------



## AussieHydro (Nov 7, 2013)

I agree with what you mean, but those carnts have a history of genocide, they destroy people lives everyday, and they think they have a right to stop you having anything to do with a plant that is grown naturally, with the added benefit of eliminating most medical symptoms, like fk they will stop it, the more they try the more they get resistance. Now if we were talking about Cocaine or Heroin, that's a different thing entirely and I agree that should be illegal.


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 7, 2013)

what?.............lol


----------



## dirtysnowball (Aug 4, 2014)

Screw it I'll stay. F*** the goverment hacks


----------

